# [CiP] Server Case 2.0



## ProAce (Jan 22, 2014)

Hereby I present to you: The "Server Case 2.0"
This is the restart of my "Server Case" build, which I only posted on dutch fora.

First things first, I will introduce myself. I'm Yorick, I live in the Netherlands, I like working with computers a lot, and also the making of my own pc cases. Enough with the talking, lets start with the build!

*Which Hardware?:*


Intel® Desktop Board D915GLVG
2GB DDR ram
4x SATA Schijf (3x 80gb, 1x 40gb)
2x IDE Schijf (2x 120gb)
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
FSP 300-60PN (PF)
120 mm fans I still have to buy
A hole lot of cables















*What do I have to do:*

[ x ] Get all the hardware.
[ x ] Getting the wood, and making it the right sizes.
[ ] Make the holes for the casefans, and mod them with resistors.
[ x ] Mount the casing.
[ ] Mount all the hardware.
[ ] Replace broken hardware with working ones (I break a lot of it).
[ ] Get Plexiglas for the cover.
[ ] Putting it all together.

I probably forgot something, but I will change this during the process.

*What will it look like?:*

Here the most important part, the renders (in sketchup).:




















In the cover, there will come an plexiglas plate (if affordable).

For who wants to see it in full 3D, the sketch up is downloadable here:
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/XIKfHv177r/

This was it for now, this weekend I will start searching for all the wood, and maybe start building.

Greets, Yorick


----------



## ProAce (Jan 26, 2014)

It's time for an 

*Update
*
This weekend I have been busy searching for all the wood for the case, and we had everything I needed so I didn't have to buy anything .
Then the next challenge: cutting it straight, which is a really hard job without some tools.





Cutting straight by using a wooden plank.





When I was ready with the wood, I spread it out.













Attaching all the sides to the bottomplate.









attaching all the distance pieces to the base plate. Then I tried if it fits, and it does! Only I lost my screws 





Cut a hole voor de PSU, and it fits perfectly.









Put it all together, and it looks nice. I only need to drill the fan holes, but this will come when I have two of them.

Thats it for now, untill the next time!


----------



## Vario (Feb 7, 2014)

good looking functional design!


----------



## ProAce (Feb 24, 2014)

It has been a while, but it's time for another
*Update!*
This time I almost finished the outside of the build, and did some sleeving.
For which I want to thank sw333t (dutch fora user) who send me 38 meters blue camo paracord 

First I made a hdd cage, just like the rest of the build it's a wooden one:






It can contain 4 hdds and I decided to only use the sata ones.
Behind the cage will be some fans, the fans I wanted to use got wrecked so now i have to get or 2x a 92 mm fan or 1x 120 mm (by which i need to maken a new sidepanel but which is better re useable in a new build)

For the cable management I made a little plank to put al the unused cables behind:





On top of this I will make another plank to get it al clean and nice, ofcourse with a fan hole for the psu fan.

Next I cut the holes for the fans:










The little ones are wrecked 
As you can see I need to make an entirely new plate for the side if I order an 120 mm.

Then it was time for some sleeving!





I sleeved the:
-20 pins atx
-4 pins atx
-2x 120mm fan
-1x 92mm fan
That are all visible cables, and it really hurts to do heatshrinkles sleeving .
So i found it enough, the rest of the sleeving will be used in my next build.

Than I got some more renders, also from sw333t!


















And the overview of how it is right now:






That's it for now, until next time!


----------



## ProAce (Mar 11, 2014)

Time for another update 

Have done a lot of work on the case, so it's almost finished 
But I wrecked my hardware, so I won't be able to use it as server for the coming time.

But further about the case:






First I got some DDR Ram, which apparently was ecc 
And one of those killed my mobo 






Than I made a new HDD cage because the old one wasn't right.





(top)




(bottom)

After that I started on the top of the case, with a hole in the middle where a plexi plate will come. (2mm plexi)






Finished the side panel 






Replaced the two (broken) 92mm fans with one 120 mm, which is a lot quieter on 5 volt 





(Without cover)




(With cover)

An impression of how the cables will come when it's all placed. I'm only missing a HDD, where have I laid that thing down :headscrat






And last but not least, I made my own super bright LED Strip 

As I said in the startpost, I have ruined a lot of my hardware 
Rest in peace:
- Motherboard
- 4 fans
- 1 PSU
- 3 hard drives

Now I go searching for new hardware!

Till next time


----------

